# long tubes. what brand? and install time?



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

im currently in the market for longtubes....what is the best brand and size. and how bad is it to install them. or how much has any one paid to have them installed


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

lowazztruck said:


> im currently in the market for longtubes....what is the best brand and size. and how bad is it to install them. or how much has any one paid to have them installed


Kooks, 1 7/8"


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Go to the thread started by ZXGTO.COM titled long tube headers. Lot's of Info. & feed back there...:cheers


----------



## 1563 gto (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree. Kooks headers and go to Maryland Speed. Maryland usually has the best price.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

the brand is your choice but make sure you get them coated. install is 6-8hrs with no lift unless you get lucky with the ps lines lol


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Kooks are Stainless Works. I will highly suggest in having them coated. As far as how long, if you are going to try this yourself and never done anything like this it can take 6-10 hours IMO. Having a shop do it expect to for pay 6-8 hours.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I got the kooks 1 3/4, only issue i had was needed plug wire insulators on because some of the wires were touching the header. My install time was not nearly as long, also had 2 people. Install of headers, highflow cats, and magnaflow exhuast 5.5 hours. hardest part was disconnecting the steering shaft so to drop the rack down a little bit.


----------

